# Нестабильность ШОП, плавание



## Кей-чан (25 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте.
У меня нестабильность шейного отдела позвоночника. В детстве врачи посоветовали посещать, так сказать, лфк группу в бассейне. Вот уже несколько лет я занимаюсь плаванием, и это мне действительно помогло. Однако сейчас мне нужно написать реферат для университета относительно нестабильности. Я как раз хотела включить в свой реферат посещение бассейна как один из способов укрепления мышц. Не могли бы вы мне помочь обосновать это в научном плане? :blush200: Просто мне не было разрешено плавать кролем, и вот  я не знаю как объяснить это научным языком, а не бытовым.

Заранее благодарна.


----------

